# homemade incubator



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

i wasnt sure which section to put this is so u mite see it elsewhere.im hoping to breed some bearded dragons soon but before id like advice on how to build a homemade incubator,i know the basics like polybox,vermiculate(has to be easy to mould so u know its the right consistency)thermostat,but which is the best heat source,ive heard either a night light or heat mat???what else is there to know.any advice would be helpful


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

heatmat on a thermostat. Any kind of light or ceramic would be a potential fire risk if the thermostat were to fail.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Alot of people use poly boxes but i use a fridge with a glass door as you can view without effecting temperatures too much.

All you need for either way is a heat mat and thermostat, for the poly box way some bamboo sticks push them through the walls as shelves, and your done. Obviously the fridge would have shelves already.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds Good.everyone Used Poly Boxes But I Dont Know Where To Get One From,anyone Know Where??????


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fish mongers, aquatic stores, tescos sometimes are nice enough to give you some.


----------



## lottiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

Oic Thanks I Will Get Straight Onto It


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

I have used the heatmat method and didn't like it too much, humidity kept dropping, and as a result I had to regularly mist the vermiculite, which meant constant fluctuations in humidity which isn't good for the development of the embryo.

I found the following method works a lot better...

You will need...
Large Polybox (most aquatic shops have them available)
Fish Tank Heater
Water
Vermiculite
Plastic tubs
Thermometer with Probe
Dinner Plate

Method...
1) Fill the polybox about half full with cold water and make a couple of pencil sized holes in the lid
2) Place a dinner plate upside down under the water
3) Attach the fish tank heater to the plate using the suction pads (suckers won't stick to polystyrene)
4) Fill plastic tub half full with vermiculite, make a few very small holes in lid and float on the water. I attach mine to the side to stop it floating around
5) Adjust settings on fish tank heater until temperature reads around 82-85F in the tub (measured by the probe)
6) Place lid back on polybox and leave until eggs are laid

This method is not only cheaper than the heatmat method (a fish tank heater costs around £10-15 and has a stat built in) but as water temps fluctuate slower than air, the lid can be safely lifted off to examine the eggs with very little drop in temperature.

Heres a pic of mine...


----------



## GapWeeple (Dec 7, 2011)

*Уникальный Пр*

Как прогнать свой сайт? Как поднять посещаемость? Как поднять Тиц и Pr? 
Прогон по каталогам ничего не дает, мы предлогаем уникальную возможность прогона по дешевым ценам! 
СУПЕР ПРОГОН ВАШЕГО САЙТА: (icq 618204327) 

*ТАРИФЫ:* 

Наши тарифы прогона сайта по солянке: 

Прогон по базе из 5000 сайтов стоит 150 руб 
Прогон по базе из 10000 сайтов стоит 250 руб 
Прогон по всей базе (примерно 30 000 сайтов) сайтов стоит 500 руб 
_______________________________________ 

Тарифы прогона сайта по профилям: 

Регистрация 3000 профилей на разных форумах ( с вашими сылками внутри аккаунтов) ВСЕГО 100 руб !!!!! (придет 3000 писем) 
Регистрация 10000 профилей на разных форумах ( с вашими сылками внутри аккаунтов) ВСЕГО 300 руб !!!!! (придет 10000 писем) 
Регистрация 25000 профилей на разных форумах ( с вашими сылками внутри аккаунтов) ВСЕГО 600 руб !!!!! (придет 25000 писем) 
_____________________________________ 

Тарифы рекламного прогона сайта по форумам: 

Прогон 3000 постов на разных форумах (Ваш рекламный текст в постах) Всего 210 руб (придет 3000 писем) 
Прогон 10000 постов на разных форумах (Ваш рекламный текст в постах) Всего 600 руб (придет 10000 писем) 
Прогон 25000 постов на разных форумах (Ваш рекламный текст в постах) Всего 1200 руб (придет 25000 писем) 
___________________________________________ 

Наши тарифы прогона сайта по форумам: 

Прогон 3000 постов на разных форумах ( с сылками внутри текста) Всего 150 руб (придет 3000 писем) 
Прогон 10000 постов на разных форумах ( с сылками внутри текста) Всего 450 руб (придет примерно 10000 писем) 
Прогон 25000 постов на разных форумах ( с сылками внутри текста) Всего 900 руб (придет примерно 25000 писем) 
_______________________________________________ 

Тарифы прогона сайта по гостевым книгам: 

Размещение сообщения в гостевой книге на 3000 сайтов (Размещается сообщение в гостевой книге с вашим объявлением или сылкой на сайт) Всего 120 руб 
Размещение сообщения в гостевой книге на 10000 сайтов (Размещается сообщение в гостевой книге с вашим объявлением или сылкой на сайт) Всего 300 руб 
___________________________________________ 

Наши тарифы прогона сайта по комментариям: 

Размещение комментариев на 3000 сайтов (Размещается комментарий на сайтах с вашим объявлением или сылкой на сайт) Всего 150 руб (придет около 3000 писем с регистрацией на сайтах, где добавлялись комментарии) 
Размещение комментариев на 10000 сайтов (Размещается комментарий на сайтах с вашим объявлением или сылкой на сайт) Всего 450 руб (придет около 10000 писем с регистрацией на сайтах, где добавлялись комментарии) 
_____________________________________ 

Для оформления заказа вам необходимо написать в Icq 618204327 для связи! 
Гарантия! Полный отчет!


----------

